# Portable Band Saw - WEN + KMS



## opensourcefan (Jul 7, 2022)

Just wanted to share my new inexpensive bandsaw set up. In case anyone was curious, the KMS base fits this saw perfectly. I believe this saw is the exact same as the MAXXT which is on Amazon.

I got this saw for 150 ish from HD and went to KMS and got the base. KMS shows the old style version of this base but the new one is what they had.

Answers to the most common questions asked online:

- No Trigger Lock
- 3 drilled and tapped holes present.
- LED light
- Variable Speed with detents on the dial.
- Non variable trigger. 0% or 100%
- One blade included
- No Case 
- Accessories = 2 allen keys and manual.

I like it, great bang for buck.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 7, 2022)

I'm curious what other saws that stand would actually fit.

I have the Dewalt deep cut and built my own stand like the swag portaband stands, but using it as a chop saw could be interesting (though with a dry cut saw here, slightly less interesting except for maybe solid stock).


----------



## opensourcefan (Jul 7, 2022)

The 3 bolt pattern seemed to be consistent throughout many of the inexpensive saws. Not sure about big brand names though.

The center of the base mounting pad is hollowed out which allows it to fit over the casting ridges on my saw. KMS saw uses a bolted on block for extra support which is what the hollow out is for.

If your saw casting is flat and thick enough for some tapped M6 holes then I'm sure you could make it fit.


----------



## Hruul (Jul 8, 2022)

The stand looks exactly like the one I have from King Canada.


----------



## opensourcefan (Jul 8, 2022)

Hruul said:


> The stand looks exactly like the one I have from King Canada.


Yes, silly me, it is King. Don't know why I was hung up on KMS.


----------



## Susquatch (Jul 8, 2022)

opensourcefan said:


> Yes, silly me, it is King. Don't know why I was hung up on KMS.



Silly boy. KMS sells King! That's why you are hung up on it! 

This is another one of those "the only time I was ever wrong was when I was actually right" moments for you! 

LMAO!


----------



## opensourcefan (Jul 8, 2022)

I swear the more I continue to lose my mind the further it seems to go... arggg.

I think I was happy to just be able to buy it local so everything became KMS.


----------



## opensourcefan (Jul 9, 2022)

I thought I would post a couple pics re the KING base with the WEN and KING saw mount points. 

The KING base, saw mount point has a hollow cutout (under the blue line). It's designed for a separate metal block that is screwed to the casting on the KING saw. This cutout works with both the KING style saw obviously and the WEN or MAXXT saws. Personally I like the WEN and MAXXT saw casting better than the KING which has two extra holes therefore two more stress points for cracking. FYI the MAXXT base on Amazon states it's "only" for the MAXXT saw but I don't believe it.

Hope this helps someone making a purchase.


----------



## trlvn (Jul 9, 2022)

I have the same style of saw and base and I really like it.  Mine ("Anbull" brand) appears to have the same mount between the saw and the base with 3 metric socket head cap screws.

Craig


----------

